# Seadrift, TX Fishing report; 8/3/16



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Fishing continues to be strong, with trout and redfish on shell, as well as a good concentration of trout over certain areas of grass and sand. With the same weather pattern showing for August, lower winds and off and on rain. The fishing pattern should remain strong over shell and sand, until the first few cool fronts of the year pass through. Contact me today for more info on the End of Summer Discount and get in on the action!


----------

